
Ask HN: Text note taking app? - fladd
Is there a note taking app that allows saving proper text notes to the cloud and is available on all platforms (Linux, OS X, Windows, Android, iOS)?<p>Basically something like Simplenote, just with a monospace font.
======
rasengan
ssh and vi in a terminal would probably work well in this case.

~~~
fladd
Yes, on a computer there are certainly nice options, but on a phone this is
always very cumbersome.

------
Zigurd
Keep

